
NASA research on how zero gravity affects the Brain - sant0sh
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/research/experiments/1007.html
======
gaetanomarano
we're NOT "built" for zero gravity, so, the only way to live and travel in
Space is to add an artificial gravity to ALL future spacecrafts and space
stations kapipal.com/newspace

~~~
transfire
which is obvious enough just from the muscle atrophied. i don't quite
understand why they focus so much on these studies, and by now they should
already have a good general idea just from all the men they have sent up.

thankfully it is not hard to build a ship with artificial gravity... you just
have to make it big enough and spin it.

